# Pics of my birds and breeding flight!



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't really have time to individually resize my pictures on photobucket and post them on here, so I'm just going to post the link to the picture gallery on my website. The newer pictures are towards the bottom! They begin with the male gray cockatiel sitting in a feed dish. Sorry if the flight looks a bit dirty in the pics. I should have waited and took them after I cleaned it and added fresh litter, but I was afraid I'd get rained out. Let me know what you think of my setup. If anyone has any suggestions on additions to my flight (perches, plants, etc) I'd like to hear them! Thanks!

http://feltongameandbirdfarm.weebly.com/photo-gallery.html


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Your birds are Gorgeous and I love your aviary. I would love an aviary.


----------



## shining_star (Jul 1, 2010)

I loved those pics! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

your birds sure have grown up fast, they look great.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah they are really loving the aviary. And yes they are growing up fast! They are already perching and eating seeds. *sniffle, sniffle* They hardly will stay still while I'm trying to feed them! They take off like jets and zoom around the house! They are nearly all sold, but it's going to be hard parting with them. I have raised the wf babies from the moment they were born, so I'm pretty attached to them. My husband says we can only keep one and that is Roscoe (the wf pied). Oh well, I know they will be happy with their new families when that day comes. One of my grays just went to his new home yesterday, and another will be going tomorrow. My sister is taking one, and then the lady that bought the first one wants the last one, so that's pretty much it for them. My uncle wants one of the wf lutinos, and my husband's aunt has claimed the little wf split to pied. That just leaves one wf lutino and I may end up trying to talk my husband into letting me keep her! She is my little miracle baby after all. Sorry I get to rambling and I just can't stop myself! lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're all lovely....it's ok I ramble like that too when it comes to my birds!!


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What sweethearts. I could never let any of my fids breed as I would want to keep every one.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

I love those two albino chicks at the end, they look like they're going RAWR.


----------

